# 1801 Parker on the Chesapeake Bay???



## Gobbler66 (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm dying to get back on the Bay near the CBBT but don't want to die trying. 1801 Parker what are your opinions please. I leave out of the York River or from Poquoson area most of the time. Thanks for you responses.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

It will be a good platform for you. Ive fished from an 18ft. Parker CC before with no problems.


----------



## Gobbler66 (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks for the response Fishman.


----------



## Fishy Business (Jun 1, 2013)

In the 90s I used to fish an 18' Sea Ray Laguna that I would launch out of Little Creek and often I ran all the way to the 4th Island and to the High Rise area. I also picked my days a few times and ran to the Chesapeake Light Tower out of Rudee. The boat did well and had great self bailing features, but I had a few wet rides and "pucker factors" out there a few times on some trips. I was younger and reckless then, so I probably ventured out there a few times when I shouldn't of. Still here though. Also used to fish with my dad in the early 80s out of a 18' center console. Just have to watch weather close and pick your days and times. I fish a 22 footer now, but I still wouldn't have a problem running another 18' center console out there again if I had to.


----------



## yanxfan (Sep 15, 2004)

I have a Parker 1801 and fish the CBBT all the time. Just have to be smart and pick your days.


----------



## Wethook (Oct 6, 2011)

That parker will treat you right. Are you confident in its mechanical abilities? Trust the motor? If so, like everyone else said... pick a "good day" and head on out. My buddy will run his 17' key west out there no problem. Just keep an eye on weather... it changes real quick out there.


----------



## Gobbler66 (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks guys nice responses and I appreciate it very much.


----------



## Tom Powers (Aug 2, 2001)

Worry about thunderstorms and pay attention to predicted fronts and wind shifts. 

A weather radar app on your smart phone is handy when you have to decide which way to run to find a safe harbor. Just remember it is cheaper to call a cab to go get your trailer or a buddy to drag your trailer to where you end up than to have to fight through the teeth of a nasty thunder-boomer. 

I take my 16 foot bow rider across the bay in the winter when the conditions are perfect. I seldom travel that far in the summer for fear of popup storms.


----------



## jay (Feb 19, 2004)

GENERALLY SPEAKING- all boats between 18-23' can handle about the same water- as far as most center consoles considered. Now this normally has to deal with wieght- is what most people try to stay away from but i promise you a ride in a dead rise or any other commercially made parker chawk or may craft will let you experience exactly what im explaining. Boat wieght may kill GPH but will allow you not to get bounced around by the chop cause chop+boat= FISHING THE CHESAPEAKE BAY!!! So for most furture boat owners i allways need to find out EXACTLY what kind of fishing you perfer to do- what most seems to fit most people??? 19' Chawk or Maycraft- both of these boats powered with a 115 yamaha or mercury will be a great performer allowing you to travel with a average top speed around 42-50mph allowing you to back down on the throttle and get great GPH!!! BOTH BOATS normally run under or around 20000$ brand new- thus making it a great buy- i have multiple friends that own these boats and love them to death! Why didnt i include parker- price point- normally they are a little proud of thier product causing them to raise thier price some

I speak from my own personal experiences with boats being the customer service rep for a major boat manufacture and also growing up on the water through commercial fishing


----------



## Gobbler66 (Oct 17, 2011)

Well scratch this thread I just purchased a Parker 2120. Did my sea trial on the Chesapeake last night near the CBBT. Good times!


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

Gobbler66 said:


> Well scratch this thread I just purchased a Parker 2120. Did my sea trial on the Chesapeake last night near the CBBT. Good times!


good choice !!


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

congrads but do pay attention to everyone responding by "watch the weather" it's real out there!!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Good choice, striper season is just around the corner. That cabin will keep you warm on the cold days.


----------



## Gobbler66 (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks for the responses guys. I am very happy with my choice for my first fishing boat. I am excited about going after the rockfish and reds on the bay and taking my fishing to a different level. Retirement is just three years away and I want to get things ready for my family who loves to go fishing with me. Tired of going on everyone else's boat and feeling like I'm imposing. Now I hope to repay the favor to them and drive them around some.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

Good for you Gobbler. Bout to get that same boat in the spring. About to get either a 08 Dakota , or a 10 Tacoma both 4wd


----------



## Gobbler66 (Oct 17, 2011)

Earl I just went yesterday and picked up the boat and brought it home. Had to get a new trailer for it because the owner stored it in a dry storage. I drive a Ram 2500 with a Cummins 6.7. I pull a lot of heavy stuff with my truck and it never skips a beat. Yesterday I knew the boat was behind me on my way home from Norfolk. Nothing bad but it is a heavy boat. Once we adjusted the tongue weight things improved but its still a heavy boat. The boat with a full tank and the motor it is 4400 lbs but it feels like 44K. Last night my wife and I sat in it in the back yard just acting like we were fishing while I had a cold one (Much needed). We did not catch anything in the grass but at least we enjoyed ourselves. I am very happy with my decision. Good luck with yours!


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

Better Choice IMHO 18 is the bare min for that water unless its glass and no 18- 23 boats are not all the same 
You will be happy you got a little more boat 

9


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

i used to run my 15ft 8 jon boat with a 25 mercury tiller out to the 4th island from willoughby spit. Younger and dumber of course. But yea an 18 ft just about anything is fine most days on the bay.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Just watch out for the storms and even worse................. The Sub wakes!!!


----------



## Gobbler66 (Oct 17, 2011)

Well the wife and I had to break the new boat in so we took a ride on the York River yesterday and slayed the croaker. We had a blast fishing from that boat and caught a cooler full of deep golden fat croakers. The boat rides a lot different than my Chaparral bow rider of course. She is heavy but smooth. Now for the bay for some bigger fish.


----------

